# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  للمشاركة:  حكايات من التاريخ  لها عبر.

## طويلبة علم جزائرية

حكي أن رجلاً من الأغنياء حج إلى بيت الله الحرام
فلما وصل إلى مكة أودع من ماله ألف دينار 
عند رجل كان موسوماً بالأمانة والصلاح إلى أن يقف بعرفات
فلما وقف بعرفات ورجع إلى مكة وجد الرجل قد مات
فسأل أهله عن ماله علم أنه لم يكن لهم به علم 
فأتى علماء مكة فأخبرهم بحاله وماله 
فقالوا له: إذا كان نصف الليل فأت زمزم وانظر فيها وناد يا فلان باسمه
فإن كان من أهل الجنة فسيجيبك بأول مرة فمضى الرجل ونادى في زمزم
فلم يجبه أحد فجاء إليهم وأخبرهم 
فقالوا " إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون " 
نخشى أن يكون صاحبك من أهل النار 
اذهب إلى أرض اليمن ففيها بئر يسمى برهوت يقال أنه على فم جهنم 
فانظر فيه بالليل وناد يا فلان فإن كان من أهل النار فسيجيبك منها 
فمضى إلى اليمن وسأل عن البئر فدل عليها 
فأتاها بالليل ونظر فيها ونادى يا فلان فأجابه فقال: أين ذهبي؟ 
قال دفنته في الموضع الفلاني من داري ولم أئتمن عليه ولدي فأتهم واحفر هناك تجده. 
فقال له: ما الذي أنزلك ههنا وكنا نظن بك الخير؟ 
فقال: كان لي أخت فقيرة هجرتها وكنت لا أحنو عليها 
فعاقبني الله سبحانه بسببها وأنزلني الله هذه المنزلة. 
وتصديق ذلك في الحديث الصحيح قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
" لا يدخل الجنة قاطع يعني قاطع رحم " . 
كالأخت والخالة والعمة وبنت الأخت وغيرهم من الأقارب 
فنسأل الله التوفيق لطاعته إنه جواد كريم .

من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

حَكَى الْأَصْمَعِيُّ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ قَالَ : 
قُلْت لِغُلَامٍ حَدَثٍ مِنْ أَوْلَادِ الْعَرَبِ كَانَ يُحَادِثُنِي فَأَمْتَعَنِي بِفَصَاحَةٍ وَمَلَاحَةٍ : 
أَيَسُرُّكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَك مِائَةُ أَلْفِ دِرْهَمٍ ، وَأَنْتَ أَحْمَقُ ؟ 
قَالَ : لَا وَاَللَّهِ . قَالَ : فَقُلْت : وَلِمَ ؟ 
قَالَ : أَخَافُ أَنْ يَجْنِيَ عَلَيَّ حُمْقِي جِنَايَةً تَذْهَبُ بِمَالِي وَيَبْقَى عَلَيَّ حُمْقِي .
فَانْظُرْ إلَى هَذَا الصَّبِيِّ كَيْفَ اسْتَخْرَجَ بِفَرْطِ ذَكَائِهِ ، 
وَاسْتَنْبَطَ بِجَوْدَةِ قَرِيحَتِهِ مَا لَعَلَّهُ يَدِقُّ عَلَى مَنْ هُوَ أَكْبَرُ مِنْهُ سِنًّا ، وَأَكْثَرُ تَجْرِبَةً
كتاب أدب الدنيا و الدين للماوردي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وسمعت على بن احمد الخوارزمي يحكى عن ابن ابى حاتم قال: كنا بمصر سبعة اشهر لم نأكل فيها مرقة، نهارنا ندرو على الشيوخ وبالليل ننسخ ونقابل، فأتينا يوما انا ورفيق لى شيخا فقالوا: هو عليل، فرأيت سمكة اعجبتنا فاشتريناها فلما صرنا إلى البيت حضر وقت مجلس بعض الشيوخ فمضينا فلم يزل السمكة ثلاثة ايام وكاد أن ينضى فأكلناه نيا لم نتفرغ نشويه، ثم قال: لا يستطاع العلم براحة الجسد. 
كتاب تذكرة الحفاظ للإمام الذهبي .ج3

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

*عن عبيد الله بن عمر القواريري  قال: لم تكن تفوتني صلاة العشاء في الجماعة قط ، فنزل بي ليلة ضيف فشغلت بسببه وفاتتني صلاة العشاء في الجماعة، فخرجت أطلب الصلاة في مساجد البصرة فوجدت الناس كلهم قد صلوا وغلقت المساجد ، فرجعت إلى بيتي وقلت: قد ورد في الحديث: إن صلاة الجماعة تزيد على صلاة الفرد بسبع وعشرين درجة فصليت العشاء سبعاً وعشرين مرة ثم نمت، فرأيت في المنام كأني مع قوم على خيل وأنا أيضاً على فرس ونحن نستبق وأنا أركض فرسي فلا ألحقهم، فالتفت إلي أحدهم فقال لي لا تتعب فرسك فلست تلحقنا، قلت: ولم؟ قال: لأنا صلينا العشاء في جماعة وأنت صليت وحدك.*
*فانتبهت وأنا مغموم حزين لذلك فنسأل الله المعونة والتوفيق إنه جواد كريم.* 
*من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.*

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

روي أن امرأة من بني إسرائيل جاءت إلى موسى عليه السلام 

فقالت: يا رسول الله إني أذنبت ذنباً عظيماً وقد تبت منه إلى الله تعالى
فادع الله أن يغفر لي ذنبي ويتوب علي 
فقال لها موسى عليه السلام: وما ذنبك؟ 
قالت: يا نبي الله إني زنيت وولدت ولداً فقتلته
فقال لها موسى عليه السلام: اخرجي يا فاجرة لا تنزل نار من السماء فتحرقنا بشؤمك 
فخرجت من عنده منكسرة القلب 
فنزل جبريل عليه السلام وقال يا موسى الرب تعالى يقول لك لم رددت التائبة يا موسى أما وجدت شراً منها 
قال موسى: يا جبريل ومن هو شر منها؟ قال: تارك الصلاة عامداً متعمداً. 
من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

عن بعض السلف أنه أتى أختاً له ماتت فسقط كيس منه فيه مال في قبرها
فلم يشعر به أحد حتى انصرف عن قبرها ثم ذكره فرجع إلى قبرها 
فنبشه بعدما انصرف الناس فوجد القبر يشعل عليها ناراً فرد التراب عليها
ورجع إلى أمه باكياً حزيناً فقال: يا أماه أخبريني عن أختي وما كانت تعمل 
قالت وما سؤالك عنها قال: يا أمي رأيت قبرها يشتعل عليها ناراً 
قال: فبكت وقالت: يا ولدي كانت أختك تتهاون بالصلاة وتؤخرها عن وقتها. 
فهذا حال من يؤخر الصلاة عن وقتها فكيف حال من لا يصلي 
فنسأل الله تعالى أن يعيننا على المحافظة عليها في أوقاتها إنه جواد كريم.
كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

روي عن محمد بن يوسف الفريابي قال
خرجت أنا وجماعة من أصحابي في زيارة أبي سنان رحمه الله 
فلما دخلنا عليه وجلسنا عنده قال قوموا بنا نزور جاراً لنا مات أخوه ونعزيه فيه
فقمنا معه ودخلنا على ذلك الرجل فوجدناه كثير البكاء والجزع على أخيه 
فجلسنا نسليه ونعزيه وهو لا يقبل تسلية ولا تعزية 
فقلنا أما تعلم أن الموت سبيل لا بد منه 
قال بلى ولكن أبكي على ما أصبح وأمسى فيه أخي من العذاب 
فقلنا له هل أطلعك الله على الغيب 
قال لا ولكن لما دفنته وسويت عليه التراب وانصرف الناس جلست عند قبره 
إذ صوت من قبره يقول آه أقعدوني وحيداً أقاسي العذاب قد كنت أصلي قد كنت أصوم 
قال فأبكاني كلامه فنبشت عنه التراب لأنظر حاله وإذا القبر يشتعل عليه ناراً وفي عنقه طوق من نار
فحملتني شفقة الأخوة ومددت يدي لأرفع الطوق عن رقبته فاحترقت أصابعي ويدي 
ثم أخرج إلينا يده فإذا هي سوداء محترقة قال فرددت عليه التراب وانصرفت
فكيف لا أبكي على حاله وأحزن عليه 
فقلنا: فما كان أخوك يعمل في الدنيا 
قال كان لا يؤدي الزكاة من ماله قال 
فقلنا هذا تصديق قول الله تعالى: 
" ولا تحسبن الذين يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من فضله هو خيراً لهم بل هو شر لهم 
سيطوقون ما بخلوا به يوم القيامة " .
وأخوك عجل له العذاب في قبره إلى يوم القيامة.
قال: ثم خرجنا من عنده وأتينا أبا ذر صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكرنا له قصة الرجل 
وقلنا له: يموت اليهودي والنصراني ولا نرى فيهم ذلك 
فقال: أولئك لا شك أنهم في النار وإنما يريكم الله في أهل الإيمان لتعتبروا 
قال الله تعالى: " فمن أبصر فلنفسه ومن عمي فعليها وما ربك بظلام للعبيد " .
فنسأل الله العفو والعافية إنه جواد كريم. 
من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

حكي أنه كان في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شاب يسمى علقمة 
وكان كثير الاجتهاد في طاعة الله في الصلاة والصوم والصدقة 
فمرض واشتد مرضه فأرسلت امرأته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
إن زوجي علقمة في النزع فأردت أن أعلمك يا رسول الله بحاله 
فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عماراً وصهيباً وبلالاً وقال امضوا إليه ولقنوه الشهادة 
فمضوا إليه ودخلوا عليه فوجدوه في النزع 
فجعلوا يلقنونه " لا إله إلا الله " ولسانه لا ينطق بها
فأرسلوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبرونه أنه لا ينطق لسانه بالشهادة 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: هل من أبويه أحد حي؟ 
قيل: يا رسول الله أم كبيرة السن 
فأرسل إليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقال للرسول قل لها إن قدرت على المسير إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وإلا فقري في المنزل حتى يأتيك 
قال: فجاء إليها الرسول فأخبرها بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فقالت: نفسي لنفسه فداء أنا أحق بإتيانه فتوكأت وقامت على عصا 
وأتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلمت فرد عليها السلام 
وقال لها يا أم علقمة أصدقيني وإن كذبتي 
جاء الوحي من الله تعالى كيف كان حال ولدك علقمة 
قالت يا رسول الله كثير الصلاة كثير الصيام كثير الصدقة. 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فما حالك؟ 
قالت يا رسول الله أنا عليه ساخطة.
قال ولم؟ قالت: يا رسول كان يؤثر علي زوجته ويعصيني 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن سخط أم علقمة حجب لسان علقمة عن الشهادة. 
ثم قال يا بلال انطلق واجمع لي حطباً كثيراً. 
قالت يا رسول الله وما تصنع قال: " أحرقه بالنار بين يديك " 
قالت: يا رسول الله ولدي لا يحتمل قلبي أن تحرقه بالنار بين يدي
قال: يا أم علقمة عذاب الله أشد وأبقى فإن سرك أن يغفر الله له فارضي عنه 
فوالذي نفسي بيده لا ينتفع علقمة بصلاته ولا بصيامه ولا بصدقته ما دمت عليه ساخطة.
فقالت: يا رسول الله إني أشهد الله تعالى وملائكته 
ومن حضرني من المسلمين أني قد رضيت عن ولدي علقمة. 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: انطلق يا بلال إليه وانظر هل يستطيع أن يقول لا إله إلا الله أم لا؟ 
فلعل أم علقمة تكلمت بما ليس في قلبها حياء مني. 
فانطلق فسمع علقمة من داخل الدار يقول " لا إله إلا الله " 
فدخل بلال فقال: يا هؤلاء إن سخط أم علقمة حجب لسانه عن الشهادة وأن رضاها أطلق لسانه. 
ثم مات علقمة من يومه فحضره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأمر بغسله وكفنه 
ثم صلى عليه وحضر دفنه ثم قام على شفير قبره وقال يا معشر المهاجرين والأنصار 
من فضل زوجته على أمه فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين لا يقبل الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً إلا أن يتوب إلى الله عز وجل ويحسن إليها ويطلب رضاها 
فرضى الله في رضاها وسخط الله في سخطها 
فنسأل الله أن يوفقنا لرضاه وأن يجنبنا سخطه إنه جواد كريم رؤوف رحيم.
من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بوركتشكرا لك

----------


## أم البشرى

حكايات مليئة بلعبر والفوائد لعلنا نتعض مما ذكرت 
بوركتي على جميل طرحك 
معك من المتابعين بإذن الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رَوَى محمد بن قدامة ، قال:
سمعتُ شُجاعَ بن مَخْلَد ، قال : سمعتُ أبا يوسف يقول :
مات ابنٌ لي، فلم أحْضُر جِهازَهُ ولا دفنه وتركتُهُ على جيراني وأقربائي ، مخافةَ أن يفوتني من أبي حنيفة شيءٌ لا تَذهَبُ حسْرَتُه عنى.
مناقب أبى حنيفة للإمام الموفق المكى (1/472) 

المصدر : http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=174816

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

السلام عليكم ، بوركتم، والموضوع للمشاركة من يرى في قصة انها مفيدة فلينفعنا بها و يذكر المصدر والله المستعان،

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وفي صحيح مسلم أن رجلاً أعمى أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله ليس لي قائد يقودني إلى المسجد وسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرخص له أن يصلي في بيته فرخص له فلما ولى دعاه فقال " هل تسمع النداء بالصلاة؟ قال: نعم قال: فأجب " .
ورواه أبو داود عن عمرو بن أم مكتوم أنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله إن المدينة كثيرة الهوام والسباع وأنا ضرير البصر شاسع الدار أي بعيد الدار ولي قائد لا يلائمني فهل لي رخصة أن اصلي في بيتي؟ فقال: " هل تسمع النداء " قال نعم قال " فأجب فإني لا أجد لك رخصة " .
***
وكان الربيع بن خيثم قد سقط شقه في الفالج فكان يخرج إلى الصلاة يتوكأ على رجلين فيقال له: يا أبا محمد قد رخص لك أن تصلي في بيتك أنت معذور فيقول هو كما تقولون ولكن أسمع المؤذن يقول حي على الصلاة حي على الفلاح فمن استطاع أن يجيبه ولو زحفاً أو حبوا فليفعل. 
من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

موعظة
قل للذين شغلهم في الدنيا غرورهم إنما في غد ثبورهم ما نفعهم ما جمعوا.
 إذا جاء محذورهم.
 يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم 
فكيف غابت عن قلوبهم وعقولهم يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم. 
أخذ المال إلى دار ضرب العقاب فجعل في بودقة ليحمي ليقوي العذاب.
 فصفح صفائح كي يعم الكي الإهاب ثم جيء بمن عن الهدى قد غاب. 
يسعى إلى مكان لا مع قوم يسعى نورهم. 
ثم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم. 
إذا لقيهم الفقير لقي الأذى. 
فإن طلب منهم شيئاً طار منهم لهب الغضب 
كالجذاب فإن لطفوا به قالوا أعنتكم ذا وسؤال هذا لذا ولو شاء ربك لأغنى المحتاج وأعوز ذا 
ونسوا حكمة الخالق في غنى ذا وفقر ذا 
وأعجبا كم يلقاهم من غم إذا ضمتهم قبورهم يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم سيأخذها الوارث منهم من غير تعب ويسأل عنها الجامع من أين اكتسب 
ما اكتسب إلا أن الشوك له وللوارث الرطب أين حرص الجامعين أين عقولهم يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم 
لو رأيتهم في طبقات النار يتقلبون على جمرات الدرهم والدينار وقد غلت اليمين مع اليسار لما بخلوا مع الإيسار 
لو رأيتهم في الجحيم يسقون من الحميم وقد ضج صبورهم يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم
 فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم 
كما كانوا يوعظون في الدنيا وما فيهم من يسمع كم خوفوا من عقاب الله 
وما فيهم من يفزع كم أنبئوا بمنع الزكاة وما فيهم من يدفع 
فكأنهم بالأموال وقد انقلبت شجاعاً أقرع 
فما هي عصى موسى ولا طورهم يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم. 
من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وفي الصحيحين أن رجلاً جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:
يا رسول الله من أحق الناس مني بحسن الصحبة؟
قال أمك. قال ثم من؟
قال أمك. قال ثم من؟ 
قال أمك. قال ثم من؟
قال أبوك ثم الأقرب فالأقرب " . 
فحض على بر الأم ثلاث مرات وعلى بر الأب مرة واحدة.
وما ذاك إلا لأن عناءها أكثر وشفقتها أعظم مع ما تقاسيه من حمل وطلق وولادة ورضاعة وسهر ليل.
***
رأى ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قد حمل أمه على رقبته وهو يطوف بها حول الكعبة 
فقال يا ابن عمر أتراني جازيتها 
قال ولا بطلقة واحدة من طلقاتها 
ولكن قد أحسنت والله يثيبك على القليل كثيراً.
*
 
من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وعن عمرو بن مرة الجهني قال جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: 
يا رسول الله أرأيت إذا صليت الصلوات الخمس وصمت رمضان وأديت الزكاة وحججت البيت 
فماذا لي فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فعل ذلك كان مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين إلا أن يعق والديه.
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لعن الله العاق والديه " 
وجاء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
" رأيت ليلة أسري بي أقواماً في النار معلقين في جذوع من نار فقلت: 
يا جبريل من هؤلاء: قال: "الذين يشتمون آباءهم وأمهاتهم في الدنيا " .

من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

أيها المضيع لآكد الحقوق المعتاض من بر الوالدين العقوق
 الناسي لما يجب عليه الغافل عما بين يديه بر الوالدين عليك دين 
وأنت تتعاطاه باتباع الشين تطلب الجنة بزعمك 
وهي تحت أقدام أمك حملتك في بطنها تسعة أشهر كأنها تسع حجج 
وكابدت عند الوضع ما يذيب المهج وأرضعتك من ثديها لبنا
 وأطارت لأجلك وسنا وغسلت بيمينها عنك الأذى
 وآثرتك على نفسها بالغذاء وصيرت حجرها لك مهداً
 وأنالتك إحساناً ورفداً فإن أصابك مرض أو شكاية
 أظهرت من الأسف فوق النهاية وأطالت الحزن والنحيب 
وبذلت مالها للطبيب ولو خيرت بين حياتك وموتها 
لطلبت حياتك بأعلى صوتها هذا 
وكم عاملتها بسوء الخلق مراراً
 فدعت لك بالتوفيق سراً وجهاراً. 
فلما احتاجت عند الكبر إليك جعلتها من أهون الأشياء عليك 
فشبعت وهي جائعة ورويت وهي قانعة.
 وقدمت عليها أهلك وأولادك بالإحسان
 وقابلت أياديها بالنسيان وصعب لديك أمرها وهو يسير 
وطال عليك عمرها وهو قصير 
هجرتها ومالها سواك نصير 
هذا ومولاك قد نهاك عن التأفف وعاتبك في حقها بعتاب لطيف 
ستعاقب في دنياك بعقوق البنين وفي أخراك بالبعد من رب العالمين 
يناديك بلسان التوبيخ والتهديد ذلك بما قدمت يداك 
وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد:
لأمك حق لو علمت كثير ... كثيرك يا هذا لديه يسير
فكم ليلة باتت بثقلك تشتكي ... لها من جواها أنة وزفير
وفي الوضع لو تدري عليها مشقة ... فمن غصص منها الفؤاد يطير
وكم غسلت عنك الأذى بيمينها ... وما حجرها إلا لديك سرير
وتفديك مما تشتكيه بنفسها ... ومن ثديها شرب لديك نمير
وكم مرة جاعت وأعطتك قوتها ... حناناً وإشفاقا وأنت صغير
فآها لذي عقل ويتبع الهوى ... وآها لأعمى القلب وهو بصير
فدونك فارغب في عميم دعائها ... فأنت لما تدعو إليه فقير
من كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وروي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه جلس يحدث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فقال أحرج على كل قاطع رحم إلا قام من عندنا
 فلم يقم أحد إلا شاب من أقصى الحلقة
 فذهب إلى عمته لأنه كان قد صارمها منذ سنين
 فصالحها فقالت له عمته ما جاء بك يا ابن أخي 
فقال: إني جلست إلى أبي هريرة صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فقال: أحرج كل قاطع رحم إلا قام من عندنا 
فقالت له عمته: ارجع إلى أبي هريرة واسأله لم ذلك 
فرجع إليه وأخبره بما جرى له مع عمته
 وسأله: لم لا يجلس عندك قاطع رحم 
فقال أبو هريرة أني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
" إن الرحمة لا تنزل على قوم فيهم قاطع رحم".  
الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وروي أن وفد عبد القيس لما قدموا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كان فيهم أمرد حسن فأجلسه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خلف ظهره 
وقال: إنما كانت فتنة داود عليه السلام من النظر 
وأنشدوا شعراً:
كل الحوادث مبدؤها من النظر ... ومعظم النار من مستصغر الشرر
والمرء ما دام ذا عين يقلبها ... في أعين الغير موقوف على الخطر
كم نظرة فعلت في قلب صاحبها ... فعل السهام بلا قوس ولا وتر
يسر ناظره ما ضر خاطره ... لا مرحباً بسرور عاد بالضرر
كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وقال رجل لأبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه: 
أوصني بوصية
 قال ارحم اليتيم وأدنه منك وأطعمه من طعامك
 فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 أتاه رجل يشتكي قسوة قلبه
 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إن أردت أن يلين قلبك فأدن اليتيم منك وامسح رأسه وأطعمه من طعامك
 فإن ذلك يلين قلبك وتقدر على حاجتك.
***
 ومما حكي عن بعض السلف
 قال كنت في بداية أمري مكباً على المعاصي وشرب الخمر 
فظفرت يوماً بصبي يتيم فقير فأخذته
 وأحسنت أليه وأطعمته وكسوته وأدخلته الحمام وأزلت شعثه
 وأكرمته كما يكرم الرجل ولده بل أكثر
 فبت ليلة بعد ذلك فرأيت في النوم
 أن القيامة قامت ودعيت إلى الحساب 
وأمر بي إلى النار لسوء ما كنت عليه من المعاصي 
فسحبتني الزبانية ليمضوا بي إلى النار 
وأنا بين أيديهم حقير ذليل يجروني سحباً إلى النار 
وإذا بذلك اليتيم قد اعترضني بالطريق وقال:
 خلوا عنه يا ملائكة ربي حتى أشفع له إلى ربي 
فإنه قد أحسن إلي وأكرمني. 
فقالت الملائكة: إنا لم نؤمر بذلك 
وإذا النداء من قبل الله تعالى يقول: 
خلوا عنه فقد وهبت له ما كان منه بشفاعة اليتيم وإحسانه إليه. 
قال: فاستيقظت وتبت إلى الله عز وجل وبذلت جهدي في إيصال الرحمة إلى الأيتام. الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

عن عبد الملك بن مروان أن شاباً جاء إليه باكياً حزيناً 
فقال يا أمير المؤمنين إني ارتكبت ذنباً عظيماً فهل لي من توبة 
قال وما ذنبك قال ذنبي عظيم قال وما هو فتب إلى الله تعالى 
فإنه يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويعفو عن السيئات 
قال يا أمير المؤمنين كنت أنبش القبور 
وكنت أرى فيها أموراً عجيبة 
قال وما رأيت قال:
 يا أمير المؤمنين نبشت ليلة قبراً فرأيت صاحبه قد حول وجهه عن القبلة 
فخفت منه وأردت الخروج وإذا أنا بقائل يقول في القبر
 ألا تسأل عن الميت لماذا حول وجهه عن القبلة 
فقلت لماذا حول قال :
لأنه كان مستخفاً بالصلاة هذا جزاء مثله. 
ثم نبشت قبراً آخر فرأيت صاحبه قد حول خنزيراً 
وقد شد بالسلاسل والأغلال في عنقه فخفت منه وأردت الخروج
 وإذا بقائل يقول لي ألا تسأل عن عمله ولماذا يعذب
 فقلت لماذا فقال 
كان يشرب الخمر في الدنيا ومات من غير توبة.
 والثالث يا أمير المؤمنين نبشت قبراً
 فوجدت صاحبه قد شد بالأرض بأوتار من نار وأخرج لسانه من قفاه 
فخفت ورجعت وأردت الخروج فنوديت ألا تسأل عن حاله لماذا ابتلي 
فقلت لماذا فقال كان لا يتحرز من البول 
وكان ينقل الحديث بين الناس فهذا جزاء مثله. 
والرابع يا أمير المؤمنين نبشت قبراً 
فوجدت صاحبه قد اشتعل ناراً فخفت منه وأردت الخروج 
فقيل ألا تسأل عنه وعن حاله 
فقلت وما حاله فقال كان تاركاً للصلاة. 
والخامس يا أمير المؤمنين نبشت قبراً 
فرأيته قد وسع على الميت مد البصر وفيه نور ساطع 
والميت نائم على سرير وقد أشرق نوره
 وعليه ثياب حسنة فأخذتني منه هيبة وأردت الخروج 
فقيل لي: هلا تسأل عن حاله لماذا أكرم بهذا الكرامة؟ 
فقلت لماذا أكرم فقيل لي: لأنه كان شاباً طائعاً نشأ في طاعة الله عز وجل وعبادته 
فقال عبد الملك عند ذلك إن في هذا لعبرة للعاصين وبشارة للطائعين
 فالواجب على المبتلى بهذه المعائب المبادرة إلى التوبة والطاعة 
جعلنا الله وإياكم من الطائعين وجنبنا أفعال الفاسقين إنه جواد كريم. 
الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وروى أبو بكر الأثرم في جامعه عن واثلة بن الأسقع 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
" إن لله في كل يوم ثلثمائة وستين نظرة إلى خلقه 
ليس لصاحب الشاه فيها نصيب يعني لاعب الشطرنج لأنه يقول شاه مات. 
***
وروى أبو بكر الأجري بإسناده عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
" إذا مررتم بهؤلاء الذين يلعبون بهذه الأزلام النرد والشطرنج
وما كان من اللهو فلا تسلموا عليهم فإنهم إذا اجتمعوا وأكبوا عليها 
جاءهم الشيطان بجنوده فأحدق بهم كلما ذهب واحد منهم
يصرف بصره عنها لكزه الشيطان بجنوده 
فلا يزالون يلعبون حتى يتفرقوا كالكلاب
اجتمعت على جيفة فأكلت منها حتى ملأت بطونها 
ثم تفرقت ولأنهم يكذبون عليها فيقولون: شاه مات. 
وروي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:
" أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة صاحب الشاه
يعني صاحب الشطرنج ألا تراه يقول قتلته 
والله مات والله افترى وكذب على الله " . 
الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال: 
كان على ثقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
رجل يقال له كركرة فمات 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
" هو في النار فذهبوا ينظرون إليه فوجدوا عباءة قد غلها.
كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي.

----------


## فاطمة المالكية

تسجيل متابعة
جزاكٍ الله خيراً

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

و جزاكِ كل خير.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

تمنى أن يكون مثل الطبراني...


قال أبو الحسن بن فارس اللغوي: سمعت الأستاذ ابن العميد يقول: ما كنت أظن أن في الدنيا حلاوة ألذ من الرياسة والوزارة التي أنا فيها، حتى شاهدت مذاكرة الطبراني والجعابي بحضرتي، فكان الطبراني يغلب الجعابي بكثرة حفظه وكان الجعابي يغلب الطبراني بفطنته وذكاء أهل بغداد، حتى ارتفعت أصواتهما، ولا يكاد أحدهما يغلب صاحبه.
فقال الجعابي: عندي حديث ليس في الدنيا إلا عندي، فقال: هاته، فقال: حدثنا أبو خليفة، حدثنا سليمان بن أيوب وحدث بالحديث، فقال الطبراني: أنا[1]سليمان بن أيوب، ومني سمع أبو خليفة فاسمع مني حتى يعلو إسنادك، فإنك تروي عن أبي خليفة عني، فخجل الجعابي، وغلبه الطبراني، فقال ابن العميد: فوددت في مكاني أن الوزارة والرياسة ليتها لم تكن لي، وكنت الطبراني، وفرحت مثل الفرح الذي فرح به الطبراني لأجل الحديث([2]).
*******
([1]) جاءت في نقلي (أنبأنا ) والصحيح (أنا) فسليمان بن أيوب هو نفسه الإمام الطبراني عليه رحمة الله ؛ أفادني بذلك وعلمنيه  الشيخ المشرف النبيه أخونا في الألوكة : علي أحمد عبد الباقي - وفقه الله وجزاه خيراً -. 
([2]) المنهج الأحمد: (2/76).

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> فقال الطبراني: أنبأنا سليمان بن أيوب، ومني سمع أبو خليفة فاسمع مني حتى يعلو إسنادك، فإنك تروي عن أبي خليفة عني،  ([1]) المنهج الأحمد: (2/76).


من الطرائف في هذه القصة أنه قد وقع فيها تحريف ، فقد تحرفت كلمة (( أنا )) إلى (( أنبأنا )) ظن الناسخ أن الطبراني يحدث بالحديث فغير ( أنا ) الضمير إلى ( أنبأنا ) صيغة التحديث ، والصواب أن الطبراني رحمه الله قال له : (( أنا سليمان بن أيوب ومني سمع أبو خليفة ..... ))
فالطبراني هو : سليمان بن أحمد بن أيوب ، نسب في الحديث إلى جده فالتبس على من سمعه.
وقد رأيت هذا التحريف في تلك القصة وقع في كتب كثيرة أولها المطبوع من ((سير أعلام النبلاء)) ، وكل من ينقل عنه ينقل القصة بهذا التحريف العجيب، وقلَّ من ينتبه لذلك . والله أعلم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> من الطرائف في هذه القصة أنه قد وقع فيها تحريف ، فقد تحرفت كلمة (( أنا )) إلى (( أنبأنا )) ظن الناسخ أن الطبراني يحدث بالحديث فغير ( أنا ) الضمير إلى ( أنبأنا ) صيغة التحديث ، والصواب أن الطبراني رحمه الله قال له : (( أنا سليمان بن أيوب ومني سمع أبو خليفة ..... ))
> فالطبراني هو : سليمان بن أحمد بن أيوب ، نسب في الحديث إلى جده فالتبس على من سمعه.
> وقد رأيت هذا التحريف في تلك القصة وقع في كتب كثيرة أولها المطبوع من ((سير أعلام النبلاء)) ، وكل من ينقل عنه ينقل القصة بهذا التحريف العجيب، وقلَّ من ينتبه لذلك . والله أعلم.


اعترف بخطئي ... بارك الله فيك 
نقلت القصة وقد أعجبتني ، حين كنت ابحث عن ترجمة للإمام الطبراني من الشبكة 

بارك الله فيك وزادني وإياك علماً وكثر الله من أمثالكم أيها النبيه 
شكراً جزيلاً
وقد صححت الخطأ

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الخطأ ليس منك يا شيخ رضا ، إنما هو خطأ تتابعت عليه الكتب ، فرأيت من الطرافة والفائدة التنبيه عليه ، وجزاك الله ألف خير على نقل القصة ، أحسن الله إليك كما أحسنت إلينا بنقلها.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الخطأ ليس منك يا شيخ رضا ، إنما هو خطأ تتابعت عليه الكتب ، فرأيت من الطرافة والفائدة التنبيه عليه ، وجزاك الله ألف خير على نقل القصة ، أحسن الله إليك كما أحسنت إلينا بنقلها.


الله يحفظك يا شيخ علي

----------


## علي الرضا القادري

السلام عليكم 
هذا هو ديننا الحنيف يدعونا إلى العمل الصالح لما ينفع البشر

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ، 
تسجيل عودة للموضوع....

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

قذف المحصنات 
أصبح شائعا في زماننا لعن النساء و حتى علنا و كأن الكل أصبح حكما يحكم على الناس 
أوليس مسك ألسنتنا أفضل لنا من تركها تسرح في خلق الله
---
ثبت في الصحيحين عن رسول الله أنه قال إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة ما يتبين فيها 
يزل  بها في النار أبعد مما بين المشرق والمغرب 
فقال له معاذ بن جبل يا رسول الله وإنا  لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به فقال ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ 
وهل يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم  إلا حصائد ألسنتهم 
وفي الحديث من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت 
وقال الله تبارك وتعالى في كتابه العزيز ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد 
وقال  عقبة بن عامر يا رسول الله ما النجاة قال أمسك عليك لسانك وليسعك بيتك وابك على  خطيئتك 
وإن أبعد الناس إلى الله القلب القاسي وقال إن أبغض الناس إلى الله الفاحش  البذي 
الذي يتكلم بالفحش ورديء الكلام وقانا الله وإياكم شر ألسنتنا بمنه وكرمه إنه  جواد كريم.

كتاب الكبائر للذهبي

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

ومما حكي قال بعضهم 
رأيت رجلا مقطوع اليد من الكتف وهو ينادي من رآني فلا يظلمن  أحدا فتقدمت 
إليه فقلت له يا أخي ما قصتك قال يا أخي قصة عجيبة وذلك أني كنت من  أعوان الظلمة فرأيت يوما صيادا 
وقد اصطاد سمكة كبيرة فأعجبتني فجئت إليه فقلت أعطني  هذه السمكة 
فقال لا أعطيكها أنا آخذ بثمنها قوتا لعيالي فضربته وأخذتها منه قهرا  ومضيت بها 
قال فبينا أنا أمشي بها حاملها إذ عضت على إبهامي عضة قوية فلما جئت بها  إلى بيتي وألقيتها من يدي 
ضربت على إبهامي وآلمتني ألما شديدا حتى لم أنم من شدة  الوجه والألم وورمت يدي فلما أصبحت أتيت الطبيب 
وشكوت إليه الألم فقال هذه بدء  الآكلة أقطعها وإلا تقطع يدك فقطعت إبهامي ثم ضربت على يدي فلم أطق النوم ولا  القرار 
من شدة الألم فقيل لي اقطع كفك فقطعته وانتشر الألم إلى الساعد وآلمني ألما  شديدا ولم أطق القرار 
وجعلت أستغيث من شدة الألم فقيل لي اقطعها إلى المرفق فقطعتها  فانتشر الألم إلى العضد وضربت على عضدي 
أشد من الألم الأول فقيل اقطع يدك من كتفك  وإلا سرى إلى جسدك كله فقطعتها فقال لي بعض الناس ما سبب ألمك 
فذكرت قصة السمكة  فقال لي لو كنت رجعت في أول ما أصابك الألم إلى صاحب السمكة واستحللت منه 
وأرضيته  لما قطعت من أعضائك عضوا فاذهب الآن إليه واطلب رضاه قبل أن يصل الألم إلى بدنك 
قال  فلم أزل أطلبه في البلد حتى وجدته فوقعت على رجليه أقبلها وأبكي وقلت له يا سيدي  سألتك بالله ألا عفوت عني 
فقال لي ومن أنت قلت أنا الذي أخذت منك السمكة غصبا وذكرت  ما جرى وأريته يدي فبكى حين رآها 
ثم قال يا أخي قد أحللتك منها لما قد رأيته بك من  هذا البلاء فقلت يا سيدي بالله هل كنت قد دعوت علي 
لما أخذتها قال نعم قلت اللهم إن  هذا تقوى علي بقوته على ضعفي على ما رزقتني ظلما فأرني قدرتك فيه 
فقلت يا سيدي قد  أراك الله قدرته في وأنا تائب إلى الله عز وجل عما كنت عليه من خدمة الظلمة 
ولا عدت  أقف لهم على باب ولا أكون من أعوانهم ما دمت حيا إن شاء الله
 وبالله التوفيق 
موعظة
  إخواني 
كم أخرج الموت نفسا من دارها لم يدارها 
وكم أنزل أجسادا بجارها لم يجارها 
وكم أجرى العيون كالعيون بعد قرارها 
شعر
 يا معرضا بوصال عيش ناعم 
ستصد عنه طائعا أو  كارها 
إن الحوادث تزعج الأحرار عن أوطانها والطير عن أوكارها 
أين من ملك المغارب  والمشارق وعمر النواحي 
وغرس الحدائق ونال الأماني
 وركب العواتق صاح به من داره
 غراب  بين ناعق وطرقه في لهوه
 أقطع طارق وزجرت عليه
 رعود وصواعق وحل به 
ما شيب بعض  المفارق 
وقلاه الحبيب الذي لم يفارق 
وهجره الصديق والرفيق الصادق 
ونقل من جوار  المخلوقين إلى جوار الخالق نازله 
والله الموت فلم يحاشه
 وأذله بالقهر بعد عز جاشه 
وأبدله خشن التراب بعد لين فراشه 
ومزقه الدود في قبره كتمزيق قماشه
 وبقي في ضنك  شديد من معاشه 
وبعد عن الصديق فكأنه لم يماشه 
ما نفعه والله الاحتراز 
ولا ردت عنه  الركاز 
بل ضره من الزاد الإعواز 
وصار والله عبرة للمجتاز 
وقطع شاسعا من السبل  الأوفاز
 وبقي رهينا لا يدري أهلك أم فاز 
وهذا لك بعد أيام وما أنت فيه الآن أحلام 
ودنياك لا تصلح وما سمعت ستراه غدا على التمام 
ويقع لي ولك ويحك أما يؤثر فيك هذا  الكلام 
من كتاب الكبائر عن الظلم

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

لكم المشاركة بقصص من حياتكم عن الظلم
ومن منَّا لم يُظلَم و لم يَظلِم ... غفر الله لنا و لكم

----------

